# Tree Company Slogans



## treeclimbertree

Hey guys. I just started my own business and i am now looking for a slogan to go along with the work i do. The company is called "Tree Climber Tree Services" and its based in Ontario, Canada. I've got a couple suggestions from friends to put on my trucks and paper work but i dont think the clientel would appreciate it too much since im in a snobby arera most of the time. A few of them are:
"got wood?"
"we appreciate our wood"
"your trees, our passion" etc
any thoughts would be great!


----------



## DUGs-sawshop

I love the one on Axmen of S&S Logging . It says S&S Aqua logging "Everyone wants my wood" . haha funny but maybe not appropriate. 
How about "We go to any height for you"?


----------



## treeman75

twisted twig tree service


----------



## DUGs-sawshop

"We'll go out on a limb for you"

"Tree Huggers R' Not US !"


----------



## ropensaddle

We hug your trees for you


----------



## Grace Tree

We cut trees both ways: down and up.
Phil


----------



## ropensaddle

Up your's tree service


----------



## lone wolf

best one for advertising and getting calls would be Toronto Tree Service.


----------



## tree md

Satisfaction guarantreed...

Our prices won't stump you...


----------



## Bigus Termitius

My biz is called Cox Family Tree Care, so I decided on_ "Who's caring for your family tree?"_ for a slogan.

So many trees go neglected I thought I'd pose the question.

Hey, it's original at least, and the answer is on the door.

So, I think something that goes with the name works nicely.

How about...._"You care, so we climb."_


----------



## lone wolf

we go out on a limb for our customers


----------



## treemandan

lone wolf said:


> best one for advertising and getting calls would be Toronto Tree Service.



I don't get it.


----------



## treemandan

How about:

Shut the #### up and get out of my way tree care.


----------



## lone wolf

treemandan said:


> I don't get it.



it was not a slogan its a suggestion for a name.


----------



## ropensaddle

Quality minded,reasonably priced,professionally staffed


----------



## kkottemann

Blood, sweat and chips


----------



## sgreanbeans

mine is "quality care, affordable prices"


----------



## lone wolf

we wont be undrcut


----------



## EdenT

'...we care.'


----------



## tree MDS

"A cut above the rest".

I actually thought of this as a joke, just to piss off the competition. I dont actually use it.


----------



## ropensaddle

Mob bass tree service knocking off the competition


Youz wanna be good or ya wanna be smaaaat heh?


----------



## toddstreeservic

mine is "we specialize in diversity"


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

treeclimbertree said:


> Hey guys. I just started my own business and i am now looking for a slogan





I hope you mean, "I am in the process of planning to start my own business and I am looking for a slogan...".

Otherwise, you have your cart and your horse mixed up.


The best marketing training on earth, and a lot of good info is FREE:

http://www.gmarketing.com/


----------



## tree md

tree MDS said:


> "A cut above the rest".
> 
> I actually thought of this as a joke, just to piss off the competition. I dont actually use it.



I have "A Cut Above" on my yard signs. When I see a competitor's sign nailed to a phone pole I climb up and nail mine above his. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> I have "A Cut Above" on my yard signs. When I see a competitor's sign nailed to a phone pole I climb up and nail mine above his. :greenchainsaw:



Pretty good... not as insulting to the competition as "a cut above the rest" though.

I just like messin with em. I added a gratuitous 15' to my bucket in one add... "master tree climbing, 75' 4 wheel drive bucket". hey, if they can add 5' to theirs, whats the difference right??


----------



## WolverineMarine

My company name is Accurate Tree Service "aiming to be the best"
I went with that because of location in the phone book..me being a Marine..guns...blowing stuff up...you get the idea..

My last name is Grime..I thought once about going with..
Travis Grime Tree Service.."when you need tree work done..we get down and dirty"


----------



## Wishie22

tree MDS said:


> Pretty good... not as insulting to the competition as "a cut above the rest" though.



It is listed in the CT Yellowpages, http://yellowpages.com/ct/a-cut-above-the-rest.


----------



## pdqdl

I never considered this a slogan, but I guess it is:

*P*rofessional
*D*ependable
*Q*uality

I got the name in 1983 at the suggestion of the State Forester in our area. Our corporation name starts with a "P" and a D", and he suggested that if we could come up with a "Q", we would have PDQ. In the end, it was pretty easy.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Could it ge you should of thought this out before asking us?
Jeff
urbantreecare.com
Dedicated to the preservation of the urban enviroment.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Be, not ge!


----------



## mr. holden wood

Im kind of a hippie so "Hug em and Cut em" is my motto


----------



## ropensaddle

your tree's are my business


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

jefflovstrom said:


> Be, not ge!







If you have be, and not ge, are you stayin' alive? Or are you just jive talking?




I think I started a joke!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Good one! I got it!
Jeff


----------



## treesquirrel

"UP Yours tree service"


----------



## wiltzzy

Environmentally Aware Tree Care

I used it also for my first biz in Peterboro, "ProPrune", dont know if they still use it. Atristree


----------



## Slvrmple72

Old Axehand Tree Service
" We know how to swing it!"

New Axehand Tree Service
" We bring it when we swing it!"


----------



## ebrooks83

how about "squirt & fert tree and shrub care" or as a slogan, i once saw a local blind and window treatment company motto, was "we can screw it up better than you" i still laugh about that one.


----------



## tree md

We had a couple of electrical contractors back in my home town who's last names were Grin and Barrett. They had some tee shirts made up that said Grin and Barrett Electrical, "Let Us Check Your Shorts". :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Beast o Bodmin

Trees or electric luv....up ta you....:jawdrop:


----------



## B-Edwards

treemandan said:


> How about:
> 
> Shut the #### up and get out of my way tree care.



Lmao,,, my favorite!


----------



## treemandan

lone wolf said:


> it was not a slogan its a suggestion for a name.



But why would it be best?


----------



## treemandan

B-Edwards said:


> Lmao,,, my favorite!



I guess it has a certain ring to it. Do you think they would put it in the book?


----------



## treeclimber101

We Go Where They Grow..


----------



## jefflovstrom

Please God, end this thread! 
Jeff


----------



## pdqdl

Divine intervention is not necessary, nor likely to happen, either.

Appeals for moderation would be more practical. Something like "If the crazy slogans don't stop, I'll kill myself". Then if the posts do not become more moderate, you could actually send a love note to the moderators.

On the other hand, the divine intervention department might listen to your complaint better.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

One of my clients, Russ' Tree Service has the tag line 

Trees Are Russ!


----------



## crater

One of the aerial services in our market says "We get high legally" but I think he's the real deal (hippy)


----------



## tree md

John Paul Sanborn said:


> One of my clients, Russ' Tree Service has the tag line
> 
> Trees Are Russ!



We've got a Trees R Us around here. We also have a We Be Trees... For real... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## epicklein22

I work for Yarnell Tree. Our slogan is: "Proud of Our Quality Work". 

I think you guys will love this local craigslist ad for a tree company that is for sale...The Tree Stooges.

http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/bfs/1659433082.html


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

One guy I used to know had "helping trees and their people get along"


----------



## ebrooks83

epicklein22 said:


> I work for Yarnell Tree. Our slogan is: "Proud of Our Quality Work".
> 
> I think you guys will love this local craigslist ad for a tree company that is for sale...The Tree Stooges.
> 
> http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/bfs/1659433082.html




his slogan i guess was "no monkey business", what crap for equipment,tho i like the idea of a portable restroom in the trailer, i wonder if its a porta-potty set up. or just a joint compound bucket. it sure beats taking a sh** in the chip body on a really hot/cold day!!!!


----------



## Grace Tree

epicklein22 said:


> I work for Yarnell Tree. Our slogan is: "Proud of Our Quality Work".
> 
> I think you guys will love this local craigslist ad for a tree company that is for sale...The Tree Stooges.
> 
> http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/bfs/1659433082.html



That's funny. If that caravan pulled up in front of my place I'd start hiding the valuables. Hey, I saw Yarnell's truck on Georgia Rd. Burton. last week. Are you guys busy?
Phil


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

:arg:


----------



## TreeClimber57

_no job is too small.. no tree is too tall.._


----------



## tree md

Git er done tree service... We got one of those around here too...


----------



## Koa Man

When I told the wife I was going to put a sign on my lift that said either, "We get high daily" or "I get it up every day", she said "No you're not." That was the end of discussion.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Koa Man said:


> When I told the wife I was going to put a sign on my lift that said either, "We get high daily" or "I get it up every day", she said "No you're not." That was the end of discussion.



What, no tight crotch suggestions? 

There are several Tree Amigo's around the country, a search pulled up a program in Scotland with the name...


----------



## epicklein22

Small Wood said:


> That's funny. If that caravan pulled up in front of my place I'd start hiding the valuables. Hey, I saw Yarnell's truck on Georgia Rd. Burton. last week. Are you guys busy?
> Phil



Was it a white f-350? If so, I bet he was going to buy some boots from Mullet's. I was up there last friday ordering some boots and picking up some parts from Dan.

I think the work is starting to come in, they have been doing some skid steer work lately. I'm currently still in school myself but I'm up there all the time working on my saws and motorcycles that I store up there.


----------



## Beast o Bodmin

I have _Tidytrees....you grow it we kill it....._


----------



## Creeker

*Oz style*

" Ladies, let me trim your bush today!"


----------



## Sunrise Guy

*"Your Trees Always Look Their Best After Sunrise!"*​


----------



## ozzy42

Ive heard a bunch of them through the years;

A cut above the rest

We go out on a limb for you

Top notch

Barefoot tree service[actually his last name,I think I would have went with a ficticious though ]

You grow em ,we throw em

We go to great heights for you




There are so many more ,and some of them so lame .






I've went with this for 5 years now .


Fair
Honest 
Reliable


----------



## dankstree

*yep*



Koa Man said:


> When I told the wife I was going to put a sign on my lift that said either, "We get high daily" or "I get it up every day", she said "No you're not." That was the end of discussion.



HA HA thats about how my "We do the best trim in town" went over lol

as a climber, Ive been using "Goin' where the big trucks can't"


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Sunrise Guy said:


> *"Your Trees Always Look Their Best After Sunrise!"*​



I like it.


----------



## Damon

our slogan is "we go out on a limb...So you wont have to..."


----------



## ebrooks83

howa about undercutter cutters???? lmao


----------



## jefflovstrom

Dedicated to the preservation of the urban enviroment.
Jeff


----------



## AGarborist

U water em', we slaughter em'


----------



## JeffGu

Well, there's really _good_ ideas... and then there's really _not-so-good_ ideas...


----------



## Wichita Tree Service

This wasn't a slogan so much, but we did use this in our advertising recently on FB...


----------



## jtc16

_______ Tree Care

We'll TAKE CARE of your trees -said by cartoon of gangster hiding chainsaw behind his back 'take' 'care' of em


----------



## TheRealTreeMasters

From a marketing perspective, the slogan should be no longer than 4 to 5 words. Must be very descriptive, sounds catchy. I am a fan of 



tree MDS said:


> "A cut above the rest".
> 
> I actually thought of this as a joke, just to piss off the competition. I dont actually use it.



Thanks,
http://www.therealtreemasters.ca/


----------



## CanopyGorilla

I dropped my slogan from my trucks and bid sheets, just started looking like clutter to me.
Headwaters Tree Care
A fresh approach

The idea being that the Headwaters of a river is the cleanest "freshest" section


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Wichita Tree Service said:


> This wasn't a slogan so much, but we did use this in our advertising recently on FB...



That looks like aspen, not birch.


----------



## derwoodii

tree wise men


----------



## Jason Douglas

Green side up?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Please sit down and wait for someone from Arboristsitedotcom to come a blow yer ****ing head off for resurrecting this rotten dog carcass of a topic with yer stupid stupid stupid ****ing slogan YOU MUST DIE!


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. "Your trees - our poor life choices".


----------



## Ben Williams

"climbing to the top"


----------



## Stefanie Maher

"I go out on a limb for my customers and get to the root of the problem. NO BARK ABOUT IT! But seriously we are branch managers and we never get stumped!"


----------



## tidy

a prompt and reliable service


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

On one of my delivery trucks...


----------

